# A6 Avant rear hatch problem



## -Sammy (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi

I have just bought me an '03 A6 Avant and I must say I'm very happy with my new car. Though I have one problem.

My rear hatch will not lock, or even latch so that it stays shut. 

I can close it all the way so that it looks to be properly closed. But then I can open it without using the handle, ergo going over bumps and such will make the hatch open.. Also as a side note, that little red light on the hatch that goes on when you open it, does not shine. The lights on the numberplate are working.
The picture on the dash is telling me that the hatch is not closed. When I try to lock the car it locks the doors fine, but of course not the hatch. And there is no blinking from the turn signals on locking.

What I did today that may have provoked this:

-I went through an automated car wash, the kind without the brushes. 
-I transported my four summer tires to a gas station to fill some air, and on the way there the wheels bumped the hatch a bit hard (they were standing vertically, side by side and probably rolled onto the hatch)
-I jacked up my car to change the tires, and the hatch was open the whole time. 

The tire change was the last thing I did before the hatch stopped working. 

I have read somewhere that there is a safety precaution that will stop the hatch from locking if the car detects the key inside the trunk/cargo area. This applies to the "advanced keys" I do not know what an advanced key is, I have the one with three buttons, lock, hatch unlock, unlock. And the key it self pops /swings out with the push of a button. I did sit down in the back, with the key in my pocket, though I have done this before without this problem occurring. Also I've checked all my fuses and they are all fine.

That is the most detailed explanation I can give, 
Hope some one can shed some light onto this.

Thanks in advance

-Sammy


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I would take the trim off the hatch (the carpet and vinyl sections are all a single pieve btw) and make sure all the little levers and things are straight and move freely. There are a couple of them going to the lock mechanism - one from the handle on the outside, and one going to the solenoid for the remote release. There might be a lock one too.

Also try operating the latch itself with a screwdriver - see if you can move the catch in to the closed position with the hatch open and see how it responds.


----------



## -Sammy (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi there! 

Thanks for your input! 

I have thought about removing the interior trim yes. They are one connected piece, thanks for the heads up! Haven't figured quite out on how to get it off tough, is it just clipped on or are there any hidden screws ? Need to get my hands on a bentley or haynes manual..

I did try to operate the catch manually to see if it would click into locked position, but it does not. It goes back to the open position. 

I am suspecting a wire fault in one of the two rubber gromit thingy's as my rear windshield washer suddenly started working (did not work before) And as I mentioned above, the red light on the bottom side of the hatch no longer works. 

Could that effect the locking mechanism, that there is a faulty wire somewhere ? I thought it was more of a mechanical thing. 

Edit:
Oh yeah, and is this supposed to be like this ? no drainage ?


----------

